# Proactiv for acne



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I was wondering if anyone has tried proactiv foracne and did it work


----------



## trishwish (Jan 20, 2002)

Hey Gretchen!My name is Patricia and I have been on pro active for awhile now. I don't have severe acne but I do get my occasional blemishes that don't seem to go away for quite some time. Anyways pro active can work just depending on your skin. I mean at first it will work making your skin soft and making the blemishes seem less lighter (less red). But the bad thing depending on your complection is that it tends to make your face red and sometimes dries out your face. My acne isn't fully gone away and I still have spots deeper in my pores. But you have to wear sun screen if you go out when you use this stuff because it will worsen your face if you don't put any sun screen. Other suggestions that I would recomend for you are the pills tetracycline, even birth control pills believe it or not can do the trick in making your blemishes go away. Drink lots of water! Other pills like doxcycline as well may help you. It might be hard though for pills if you do try them. If you have ibs like I do sometimes pills can constipate you or trigger other pains. Just be careful in what you try. Sometimes vitamins also help in clearing your acne. But like I said what works on one person may not work on another it also depends on your skin or how severe it is or the type of acne you have. But try it as a trial it never hurts to try something! Well I hope you have good luck with the pro active!Take care!Patricia aka.. trishwish!


----------



## Clarity (Jan 21, 2001)

I've tried it and I love it!!! Believe me, I've been on everything from birth control, antiobiotics of all kinds, all kinds of stuff you can find in the store, foods, creams and even ACCUTANE! This is the only thing that has treated my very sensitive skin effectively. Not only did it clear up my acne, it's made my skin soft and touchable, not dry, flaky or peeling! I find my skin to be less oily throught the day, also! Try it for a few weeks, what can you lose? In the end it's cheaper than all the doctor's visits... I've been there! Good luck!


----------



## LKCdude (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey! I used Proactiv for a while- it worked pretty well!!! But- what I find works best on me is those Stridex alcohol free face pads. If my skin in breaking out I use proactiv then the stridex and it's gone the next day!! Good luck! ~Lisa~


----------



## 19197 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have been using Pro-Active for some time and i can't say it did work for me. And indeed i was looking for the perfect match for myself. Just recently i ordered some accutane from http://www.bbonlinepharmacy.com/product/17...nin-roaccutane/ and the results were really impressive. I also started to swim and just then all of my acne just dissapeared. I guess it all happened due to this combination. I can say if it workd well for everybody but maybe with a good cream too eveything might turn to be perfect.


----------

